# Me Tribute 650 has had 3 Recalls !!!



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Just had 3 recalls from Fiat on my Tribute 650 For : 

Power steering pipes,
Steering rack
Put grease around injectors (water ingress prob)

No new scuttle just grease on the injectors, which I had already done. Fiat say they do not have instructions to change / modify the scuttle. This will not resolve the water going over the uncovered relays and electrics on the passenger side.

Do not know what is wrong with the steering that demands a recall. They said mine did not need the servo pipe work as it was on the older vans ( mine was registered 1st July)


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

hi 650, did you start the ball rolling or did they shout for you ?

all this lots getting a bit out of control :x 

i,am about ready for squezing someones pipe at fiat.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Fridgeman, I had rung my nearest Fiat Dealer and asked what recalls were out on my van giving them the chassis number as suggested in another post. Fiat rang me back and told me they wanted it in on Tuesday at 08.30 and had arranged a courtesy car. All pretty quick so I guess it must be the 2 steering recalls that has given the urgency and is maybe what is holding up Nickynoos.

I am ringing Fiat UK tomorrow to find out how far off the scuttle change is as it will take me a day out to get the work done so I would rather get everything done at once, not just a squirt of waxoil on the injectors.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

cheers 650, i registered mine with fiat at the NEC but heard nothing yet !,will give it another week :?


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Me too.
Filled in the complaints form with an extreeeemly tall thin feller on the Fiat stand.
He said I should hear in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi everyone, We definately pickup our new van tomorrow 1 week later than planned !
Our van has apparantely had four recalls done in the last week I'm presuming it was the steering rack which made Fiat not want to release the Van. Before we accept it we will find out exactly what has been done and will let you all know.
We bought our Peugot new and that had 3 recalls in the first 6 months . A friend of mine works for Audi and says they recall vehicles all the time. I suppose as long as they put what was wrong right these things happen :?


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi all
I thought i had better ring my local Fiat dealer who is in Derby,they checked up for me and i have four recalls on my 650. Steering rack,Power steering pipes,Injector corrosion protection and something to do with the ECU. Unfortunately my van wont fit on their ramp,so i rang Brownhills at Newark and they said to book it in as soon as possible,so its in on Monday 5 Nov (pretty damn Quick) Yet i have heard nothing from Fiat about any recalls,which is pretty poor. 
Cheers Lazza


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

is that the nearest one lazza ? is browhills at "brownhill"s not a bit nearer to us,i,am gonna call them :?


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

We have our 550 at last ! All 4 recalls have been attended to and it is all upto date until the next recall!!!
Because of working we havent had much time to play in our new van. that will have to wait until the weekend when we can try to fit all the stuff from our old van into it and fit telly and radio .
We now won't have our maiden voyage till 8th 9th of november. Can't wait to drive it more and it has been well admired all the neighbours have had a guided tour!


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Congratulations Nickynoo
Ain't it just a beautiful machine? Had ours since April and I still haven't seen a Panel Van Conversion to touch it for sheer 'wow' appeal.
There are one or two of us here with 550's, and more of course with 650's, so we can answer most questions.
Good luck
Paul


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi ya Fridgeman
My other option was to take my van to Platts at Stoke on Trent.As i live near to East Midlands Airport,I am about midway between Stoke and Newark so i thought at least i can kill some time looking around Brownhills !
Cheers Lazza


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Well Done Nickynoo you will love your Tribby they really take some beating.

If you lift up your bonnet and look at your engine, do you have a plastic cover over the top of it or a load of grease on the 4 injectors that go into the top of the engine?

cheers P


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*5 recalls for our Tribute 550*

We have our van booked in at the Fiat garage for Monday/Tuesday for 5 recalls. Got a call from them today. 8O

They are to include a cover for the injectors, a cover for the wiper motors? he mentioned something to do with ABS and something to do with power steering. I didn't pick up the last 2 points particularly well. 

Will report back Tuesday when we get the van back. One repair - maybe the sticking of the scuttle - has to be left for 2 hours after it.

We will get a courtesy car as the van will have to be left all day and it is our only vehicle, do have to pay £11+ for insurance though.

Our recalls have come about by contacting Fiat assistance originally, then contacting our !"local" Fiat dealer, 40 miles away. We have not contacted our motorhome dealer about this at all, done it all through the Fiat garage.
We did mention the scuttle to our MH dealer when we got some niggles sorted, they said it was a Fiat problem.

We now have our new shed/garage finished to house our 550, the electrician did his bit on Tuesday. Just in time for the winter!

Jacobite


----------

